#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Can Artificial intelligence be hacked?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Hacking is happening in every technology fields.
Artificial intelligence is the highest development in technology.


What do you think , can AI be hacked ?

----------


## Helena

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hacking is happening in every technology fields.
> Artificial intelligence is the highest development in technology.
> 
> 
> What do you think , can AI be hacked ?


Artificial Intelligence are of different types.

*1.Reactive Machines
2.Limited Memory
3.Theory of Mind
4.Self Awareness
*
Most of them could be hacked

----------


## Bhavya

> Artificial Intelligence are of different types.
> 
> *1.Reactive Machines
> 2.Limited Memory
> 3.Theory of Mind
> 4.Self Awareness
> *
> Most of them could be hacked


Thank you for sharing these information sheero, never know this before.

----------

